# Grit guard pics



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Johnny any pics of the grit guards advertised on C&S? are they universal fit?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Versoman they best fit a 3 gallon or 15L bucket


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Brazo i'm assuming the c&s ones are the same as the PAKSHAK that fit well in the screwfix?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^I would imagine so! Buckets from screfix and a grit guard is a grit guard


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

where do you get hold of these???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ www.cleanandshiney.co.uk


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

DOH............sorry, found them....they were in the general bit lol


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

John you have a pm


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

sorry for the late response!

The Grit Gaurds we have are red in colour... They are the same as the one that brazo shows above....

Heres a better pic:

Grit Gaurd

Daffy on my way to the pms to look


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks johnny looks like i'll have to make up another order


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Got mine delivered today, 5 minutes with a pair of snips to remove the outermost ring so that it fits my bucket and I'm good to go.

Looking forward to some swirl-free car washing now!

Dave


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm a tight get so I used some chicken wire, which was cut to shape and sits an inch off the bottom - jobs a gudun.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm an ever tighter git so I think I'll just make one at work :thumb: 

Bryan


----------

